# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  H&W HD Video Fridays/Dr. Hasson/5059 Grafts/Two Years

## Jotronic

This patient came to see Dr. Hasson with the hopes of achieving not only  coverage but also density. 5059 Grafts were moved in one session and  both goals were accomplished with of course the highest density achieved  in the front and lighter density in the crown. The patient returned for  a smaller second session to strengthen the crown. The patient's hair  has a slightly coarse texture with a wave. The patient has been on  Proscar since before his procedure.

----------


## Jotronic



----------


## thejack

Great result!!
Do you know how many grafts were used to reinforce the side temples?

----------


## markinjapan

> Great result!!
> Do you know how many grafts were used to reinforce the side temples?


 Jack, I'm the patient and if I remember correctly the temples were filled in with around 50-100 grafts each. It was just a  final shot as Dr.Hasson had some extra grafts at the end of the procedure.  I just had my second HT with Dr. Hasson last week with the aim of filling in the crown, thickening the hairline and temples/temple points. I felt it would look better with stronger temples as it would help blend the transplanted area to the non transplanted area more naturally.  H&W managed to get 2381 grafts which makes a grand total just over 7400 grafts. I will post some pics as soon as Joe sends me them :Wink:

----------


## thejack

Great decision I think the temples make all the difference. Yeah I'm interested to see your 2nd results now.Happy growing as they say!

----------

